# Too Bright!



## Sloory (May 27, 2006)

Take a look at this photo....


you cant see the top of the tank properly cause of the light.
I don't know how to get a good shot of the tank with its true colours showing and not have that light haze at the top.

My camera is a samsung Digimax V4.

Any help will be much appreciated 

Darren.


----------



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,

Think your picture is just over-exposed. If you can try setting your camera for a faster shutter speed or smaller aperature. It can be kind of hard though if you're using one of those small point and shoot digitals, but you should be able to somehow.


Hope that helps any, good luck~

Kkau1


----------

